# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Mike's Phat Frogs;

## Colleen/Jerrod

:Frog Smile:  :Big Applause:  I just want to express my gratitude and opinion of Mike's Phat Frogs. Its is an excellent and upstanding Pacman breeding company with very healthy stock. I would recommend buying from Mike to anyone.

Dealing with Mike and his business was smooth and near effortless. he is very nice and attentive with his customers and wants to ensure that your experience with Mike's Phat Frogs is a wonderful and positive one.

THANK YOU MIKE AND MIKE'S PHAT FROGS!!!!!

----------


## Yoci

I purchase 95% of my PACS from Mike's Phat Phib, nice guy to deal with. I'm just lucky enough his local. I recommended Mike's Phat Phib to everybody.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Thanks Guys

----------


## Lija

how lucky you are to live in states and get frogs shipped, I can just look and be very jealous :Smile:

----------


## arielgasca420

what city are you located mike?

----------


## mikesfrogs

Anaheim. I am going to washington in a few weeks. If you are looking for something let me know. I might be able to bring it by.

----------


## BowserFrog

Mike sent me an extremely healthy Caatinga froglet that is thriving and highly active. I can`t wait to get more frogs from him.

----------

